# Timecop - Van Damn



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

does anyone know what watch Jean Claude Van Damn wore in the movie 'TimeCop'? its really bean bugging me. Is it a Casio surf timer by any chance?


----------



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

just for the records if anyway else ever wants to buy a casio surf timer. It is the watch in Timecop, its also a great watch anyway, i didnt buy it because of timecop, i bought it because it truely is a cool watch. Anyway if anyone ever needs to know this in the future here it is.


----------

